# What is the purpose of ratings?



## gmbchef (Sep 15, 2016)

If it doesnt put more money in my pocket, then what are they for?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

It's a tactic similar to "middle-management" schemes you would find in any corporate setting. They set impossible goals, allow frivolous and capricious individuals to judge you unfairly, and use the unjust rating to demoralize you and keep you second-guessing yourself rather than turning to question the sleazy, greedy people in charge and their poor performance as a leader. This keeps people working in jobs that are not worth the hassle or pay.


----------



## gmbchef (Sep 15, 2016)

agtg said:


> It's a tactic similar to "middle-management" schemes you would find in any corporate setting. They set impossible goals, allow frivolous and capricious individuals to judge you unfairly, and use the unjust rating to demoralize you and keep you second-guessing yourself rather than turning to question the sleazy, greedy people in charge and their poor performance as a leader. This keeps people working in jobs that are not worth the hassle or pay.


Ah.... Thats what I thought, but wanted to make sure I was on the right track


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

gmbchef said:


> If it doesnt put more money in my pocket, then what are they for?


I mean, if you don't get the right score (4.6) it will prevent you from putting money in your pocket, so there is that... but the average driver with a good, clean care shouldn't ever have to worry about ratings.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Filtering the lowest rated drivers


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Make you licking pax assssssses, offering water gum food ,in the end offering them their money back lol , activated or disactivated I don't worry as long as you have a real job in wich you rely on , uber just a temporary solution since the fare becomes too low , some drivers still make money but most not


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

It is all about control and power play. You are an employee without the official tag and even in the worst form. When you work for a corporate house , they provide you a desk , a PC etc. They pay you for your time. Obviously, you are expected to tolerate some corporate spanking in return. In the case of Uber, you provide your vehicle , gas , maintenance and your time as well as you pay 20% of your income to Uber for renting their app service. You also become an employee wraped as partner that is subject to severe micro management. In a nutshell , Uber is a digital pimp that uses rating system to micro manage you.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

I fully agree bro, Sometimes YOU ARE FOrced To ACCEPT Some Jobs WHEN You HAVE To AND I Always Said UBER IS Just A Temporary SOLUTION UNTILL YOU Find A Real Job ,some uber drivers makes good money depending on the state , city, area, some drivers (LIKE ME) WAS fight to make a decent pay 500-600$ week some weeks less, which is not worth it as most riders are mini fare 3$-5$, so I keep uber are an extra income as I'm having other job, some drivers don't make money, because of the low fees, not busy area, not a tipping ppl area. So uber drivers devided in 3 categories, if you are the one from the third category don't waste your time and car find other job fast even part dish washer as temporary untill u get something better.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

MIND CONTROL


----------

